# Concentrate collection



## hands (7/4/15)

My name is hands and i have a diy problem. There is one more box with pg,vg and nic.My collection is slowly growing and when my next order arrives i will need a bigger box

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Great going @hands 
You not going to be running out of concentrate anytime soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball (7/4/15)

Where do you get your concentrates from, I only have Vapour Mountain and Skyblue at the moment?


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Where do you get your concentrates from, I only have Vapour Mountain and Skyblue at the moment?


to those you can add eciggies,Valley Vapour and Creative flavors.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (7/4/15)

wow, great collection @hands 

Do you use all of them? Or are there some that you bought and tried, but dont like?

Coz thats generally the case with DIY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid (7/4/15)

hands said:


> to those you can add eciggies,Valley Vapour and Creative flavors.



Nice collection!

How do you find the Creative Flavours? Came across them when I was searching for flavour suppliers.

Are they ok for inhalation?


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

Riaz said:


> Do you use all of them? Or are there some that you bought and tried, but dont like?


not all of them are good or at least to my taste. but sometimes they are good for a change up of my normal rotation.


jl10101 said:


> How do you find the Creative Flavours? Came across them when I was searching for flavour suppliers.
> 
> Are they ok for inhalation?


i don't think we can say with any certainty that any flavor is good for inhalation. from the ones i tried there tobacco is the best and the others are just ok i guess. from the flavors i tried they wont be my first choice but i only sampled a small selection and i cant really say much about them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (7/4/15)

Ahem....brothers in arms....we should start a vape concentrate support group...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

RezaD said:


> Ahem....brothers in arms....we should start a vape concentrate support group...


lol yeh man we should start one. we can share ideas and recipes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waltervh (7/4/15)

And I thought I had a problem. Hehehe. Have to order more more more

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

Waltervh said:


> And I thought I had a problem. Hehehe. Have to order more more more


i love the way you hot your displayed


----------



## Waltervh (7/4/15)

hands said:


> i love the way you hot your displayed



Have to, I hate searching for a flavour. This way I can see all the labels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

You guys are loons! Now each of you send me your best DIY Juice and I'll let you know who the winner is! 

@RezaD or @hands

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You guys are loons! Now each of you send me your best DIY Juice


you will get some of my philistine juice soon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

hands said:


> you will get some of my philistine juice soon



Excellent news now get off the forums and back to my buttons and door!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RezaD (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You guys are loons! Now each of you send me your best DIY Juice and I'll let you know who the winner is!
> 
> @RezaD or @hands


Super Idea Rob.....except you do not like anything other than VM Menthol Ice....with a few drops of coconut. Anything else would pale in comparison. But then I am the same. I make many. Vape very few (others do that for me). Me I am just happy with a tobacco desert type flavour. Dry on the inhale, sweet on the exhale. Can't see you liking it. Also I don't know what @hands is into...

But the idea of a DIY vapeoff is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Excellent news now get off the forums and back to my buttons and door!


lol i have load shedding coming up in a few minutes(sent from workshop pc)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

RezaD said:


> Super Idea Rob.....except you do not like anything other than VM Menthol Ice....with a few drops of coconut. Anything else would pale in comparison. But then I am the same. I make many. Vape very few (others do that for me). Me I am just happy with a tobacco desert type flavour. Dry on the inhale, sweet on the exhale. Can't see you liking it. Also I don't know what @hands is into...
> 
> But the idea of a DIY vapeoff is awesome.



Oh Whoops! Tobacco anything... you lose.... You are 100% right about it not being for me... But if the compo is Menthol based then I'm your Judge for sure... any other flavours and I'm the last vaper on the planet to judge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/4/15)

Wow, mighty impressive, gents. I am just starting my DIY journey. The problem is that most of the mixes I want to make ask for either TFA, Capella, or FA. FA is a problem as many of the overseas vendors dont ship internationally.


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> The problem is that most of the mixes I want to make ask for either TFA, Capella


http://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/diy_e-liquid_ingredients/concentrated-eliquid-flavour/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/4/15)

Thanks @hands , I am well aware of that vendor. They dont carry Flavour Art though.


----------



## Waltervh (7/4/15)

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Flavourings/TFA-Flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

it would be lovely if we had better selections for diy at our local venders. i hate importing goods and would prefer to support the locals.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Humbolt (7/4/15)

hands said:


> it would be lovely if we had better selections for diy at our local venders. i hate importing goods and would prefer to support the locals.


Me too, most definitely. It takes away the waiting time, too. But I really want to make this ejuice & this FA flavour is an important component.


----------



## Waltervh (7/4/15)

Hi @hands what flavours do you need?


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

its not so much what i need i just like to try them all,but more specifically everything lemon&lime and lime.


----------



## Waltervh (7/4/15)

Kokstad is a bit far. I have some lime. Its very strong but nice


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

i love lime and strong is no problem


----------



## RezaD (8/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> Wow, mighty impressive, gents. I am just starting my DIY journey. The problem is that most of the mixes I want to make ask for either TFA, Capella, or FA. FA is a problem as many of the overseas vendors dont ship internationally.


I buy my Flavour Art flavours from www.ecigexpress.com . They ship to South Africa. Shipping is cheaper than rtsvapes. Only downside is it takes 3 months to get here and cannot be tracked. There are many FA flavours which nobody else does. I have tried many of their tobacco flavours and they just do it for me. Wish I could get it locally. Signature is also pretty good. I am convinced that it is actually rebranded TFA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rvdwesth (8/4/15)

hands said:


> My name is hands and i have a diy problem. There is one more box with pg,vg and nic.My collection is slowly growing and when my next order arrives i will need a bigger box
> View attachment 24686


Dis deserves a dislike!
Mainly because I am Jealous!!
One day when I'm big.... Me too will DIY like a machine. For now me only tinker a bit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (8/4/15)

RezaD said:


> I buy my Flavour Art flavours from www.ecigexpress.com . They ship to South Africa. Shipping is cheaper than rtsvapes. Only downside is it takes 3 months to get here and cannot be tracked. There are many FA flavours which nobody else does. I have tried many of their tobacco flavours and they just do it for me. Wish I could get it locally. Signature is also pretty good. I am convinced that it is actually rebranded TFA.


3 Months is a bit hectic. But their prices are great. Thanks, will consider putting in an order. DO you order from them often?


----------



## WHITELABEL (8/4/15)

RezaD said:


> I buy my Flavour Art flavours from www.ecigexpress.com . They ship to South Africa. Shipping is cheaper than rtsvapes. Only downside is it takes 3 months to get here and cannot be tracked. There are many FA flavours which nobody else does. I have tried many of their tobacco flavours and they just do it for me. Wish I could get it locally. Signature is also pretty good. I am convinced that it is actually rebranded TFA.


Is that their fastest shipping option? Maybe we could do a bulk group buy and get it couriered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/4/15)

I like TFA personally. I like the flavours and that they are popular with recipes.

What I'm doing now to avoid buying every flavour under the sun, is sticking with a few recipes. The only problem with this, like now, I'm missing two key ingredients that I use in a few recipes, and these are out of stock....

...so I'm back to buying ready made juice.

Frustrating, but I don't really care for just Pineapple or other single flavours. I like DIY to make stuff that's not readily available, and of coarse to get creative.


----------



## Humbolt (8/4/15)

Gambit said:


> Is that their fastest shipping option? Maybe we could do a bulk group buy and get it couriered.


If this happens, please count me in.


----------



## Jakey (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You guys are loons! Now each of you send me your best DIY Juice and I'll let you know who the winner is!
> 
> @RezaD or @hands


send me one too and il confirm if rob is being bias or not....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (8/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> 3 Months is a bit hectic. But their prices are great. Thanks, will consider putting in an order. DO you order from them often?



Yes I order from them often (more than I care to admit). In my defense those flavours that really stood out from the initial 10ml batches I simply had to order again in larger quantities (120ml bottles are cheaper per ml and certain flavours can be had in even larger quantities). Also I simply had to try some other flavours that looked appealing like Salted Caramel by Flavor West.

*** Sigh*** And lastly  .....Yes I will be placing ANOTHER order in the next 10 days or so....heeeheee..... trying so hard not to buy more but I just can't help myself....


----------



## hands (8/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> and these are out of stock....


ooooh yes this part is what gets me. each time i order this happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (8/4/15)

Gambit said:


> Is that their fastest shipping option? Maybe we could do a bulk group buy and get it couriered.



No that is the standard US postal services option which is supposed to be similar to buying from Fasttech in terms of lead time. As it was always myself and just one other forum member we never considered the faster options. Also, I now stock up before I run out as that was very very very painful. So the next order is a top up and maybe some more samples with a 3 month ETA in mind. But yeah if we have the numbers we could go the faster route and split the costs.

I have on occassion had someone bring it in for me when they visit from the US but with a group buy = large quantity that is not feasible.


----------



## RezaD (8/4/15)

hands said:


> ooooh yes this part is what gets me. each time i order this happens.



Yep.....happens pretty much all the time. I either order a different quantity or I take something else. Which keeps me going back for more....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

